# Doser or on demand



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Which is best a Doser grinder or and on-demand one?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It depends what you want, we need more info and context to give a good answer.

On demand makes no sense if you intend to single dose, because you're paying all that extra money for the dosing electronics which you won't benefit from, so it's better to spend the money on a better grinder which can be modded to single dose with minimal retention.

Personally I have had both and prefer on demand. I've had a 65E and have an E37S. They both dose fairly accurately if you have a couple of hundred grams in the hopper. When I had the Mazzer I quite liked the doser but the novelty soon wore off and messing with brushes etc, trying to run it for the right number of seconds to not waste any etc, got old quick. If I had wanted to single dose it, I might have done some mods and kept it, rather than buy an OD grinder, but I just want minimum faff and was happy to pay the little extra to acquire a very good hardly used Eureka Zenith.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I was in our local coffee shop they have a Super jolly electronic the other day it broke down he has a Amfim doser grinder he pulled it out filled it with beans and worked away i asked him how long it was since he used it i though it was recent as he didn't adjust the grind he said on the electronic grinder you could have to adjust the grind a few times a day but on the doser grinder he could run it for maybe a month and it would not need to be adjusted i thought all grinders would need adjusted as the beans change


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What kind of local coffee shop?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

not a coffee chain just a one local shop


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

icom102 said:


> not a coffee chain just a one local shop


Artisan/general cafe coffee shop or what? I expect a cafe (selling any old cup of coffee) probably wouldn't know much about dialling in. Or at least that's what I've seen.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think he is talking bollocks. A doser simply distributes into the pf whatever the grinder grinds. It does have the added benefit of breaking up clumps. A lot of shops grind a large amount into the doser then just dispense the not so fresh coffee. The reason the grind needs adjusts can include ageing of beans, atmospheric changes, heat and so on


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I know i was not sure just thought i would ask


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah there is no correlation between doser/ on demand and the amount of adjustment needed. At least, if he's adjusting for taste. Both grinders would need tweaking as temperature, humidity and age of bean changes. I have a suspicion he doesn't adjust the Anfim because he's adjusting for dose rather than taste. The doser will dispense the same near enough, whereas I'll bet his last bottle of syrup he's adjusting the grind to hit a dose with the OD. Either that or when he told you he's adjusting, maybe he means adjusting the time rather than grind level?

And if you're a busy cafe with a queue then the coffee will get used before it goes stale, albeit with a bit of waste at the end of the day. Then again I wouldn't have thought a busy place would get away with an SJ as their primary grinder. And if he says the Anfim hardly ever needs dialling in, it begs the question, why doesn't he just use it instead of the SJ? Odd.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

